# Láttalak megszületni.



## Encolpius

Hogy van angolul? I saw you be born. (?)....köszi...


----------



## francisgranada

Talán "I saw you being born" ...

A "be born" valahogy nem tetszik ... Ha már, akkor "to be born" lenne szerintem a helyes.


----------



## Encolpius

Nekem sem tetszik, de hátha járnak errefelé angol anyanyelvűek...ha egyáltalán le lehet fordítani szó szerint...az újlatin nyelveknél müködik, de a germán nyelvek esetében problémás lehet a fordítás...az eredetit franciául hallottam: Je t'ai vu naitre. Már a magyar fordításomban sem vagyok 100%-ig biztos.


----------



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!
Megerősítve francis "I saw you being born" megoldása (anyanyelvi beszélő által), meg Encolpius magyar magyar változata is!


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... Megerősítve francis "I saw you being born" megoldása (anyanyelvi beszélő által) ...


 Ezt jól esik hallani ... 

Az érdekesség kedvéért, a magyar _születni_ tulajdonképpen passzívum (szenvedő ige), tehát szószerint kb. annyit jelent, hogy "szülve lenni valaki által". És ez így van az angolban is, persze más nyelvi eszközökkel kifelyezve. Az újlatin nyelvekből elveszett az eredeti passzívum, tehát aktív igeként működik, de latinul _születik_ nem *_nascit _(mint ahogy az pl. olasz _nasce _alakokból következne), hanem _nascitur_, ami nyelvtanilag megfelel a magyar _születik_-nek, tehát passzívum_._ A szláv nyelvekben a visszaható névmás passzív funkciója használatos (pl. csehül _narodit se_).

A magyarázat nyilván az, hogy a születendő gyermeknek nem túl sok szerepe van az egészben, neki persze végig kel szenvednie és túlélnie a saját "születését", de nem ő az aktív szereplő ... (nem is tehet az egészről).


----------



## Zsanna

Francis, szerintem nem szenvedő igéről van szó, legalábbis én nem érzem rajta. Igaz, hogy előbb azt kellene tudni, hogy igazából hogy is képződött. 

Eredetileg arra gondoltam, hogy jelentésileg inkább a szül + az at/et főnévképző van a háttérben (mivel ez a képző a cselekvés eredményére utal általában, de ennek az mond ellent, hogy semmilyen formájában már nem él, továbbá nem világos, hogy az _-ik_ hogy varázsolhatna egy főnévből igét...) (Egy pár példa, hogy melyik képzőre gondolok: felel+et, nyel+et.)

Azonban sokkal valószínűbb, hogy az _at(ik)/et(ik)_ képző jelenik itt meg, amely lehet, hogy eredetileg szenvedő tartalmat hordott, de ez már szerintem nem érződik. (Az már maximálisan off topik, hogy az előző és ez a képző milyen kapcsolatban áll egymással történetileg..., de lehet, hogy a válaszunk valahol ott keresendő.)

(Ld. ebben a linkben sincs igazán magyarázat, de elég jól rámutat a témával kapcsolatos problémára: pl. hogy egy eredetileg x jelentésű képző bizonyos esetekben már nem hordja azt a jelentést: pl. _A képzők alaktani problémái_ cím feletti bekezdésekben.)


----------



## francisgranada

Lásd itt. A lényeget érintő rész:

"Igenemek a magyarban
...
A szenvedő igealakot csak egy-két alakban használjuk elterjedten, például _születik,_ bár a versek és más rögzült formák révén továbbra is fellelhetők, például _Már közhírré szétdoboltatik: minden kislány férjhez adatik ..."_


----------



## Zsanna

Valószínűleg nem jött ki világosan az előzőből: nem vitatom, hogy ez a képző szenvedő igealakot hoz létre, csak épp ezen az igén nem érzek semmilyen szenvedő tartalmat. (Inkább történést fejez ki érzésem szerint - mert cselekvésnek azért tényleg nem mondhatnánk -, de ez lehet, hogy csak egy személyes dolog.)


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna. Nem ellenkezni akartam veled, csak megerősíteni azt, hogy ebben az esetben minden kétséget kizáróan szenvedő igealakról szó (mármint nyelvtani, illetve etimológiai szempontból). Hogy ma nem érezzük a _születni _igének a "szenvedő  mivoltát", azzal teljesen egyetértek. Azt hiszem, hogy egy angol sem érzékeli az "I was born" kifejezést szószerint ... ( < _bear, bore, born[e])                                    _


----------



## Zsanna

Nincs semmi baj az ellenkezéssel. Gond akkor van, _ha_ elbeszélünk egymás mellett.


----------

